# How do you do HDR?



## alasdairiain (Apr 28, 2010)

What techniques do you employ when taking HDR shots?

Do you have preferred subjects?
Do you have a specific amount of exposures you use?
Do you always use RAW or JPEG?
Do you have preferred software?

Im looking to improve my skills and develop my ability in this area.
Feel free to check out my current work at Alasdairs High Dynamic Range Photo Blog | Als Pics and provide some feedback

Regards

Alasdair MacLeod
http://www.macleod.arknet.co.uk


----------



## Provo (Apr 28, 2010)

HDR I always shoot RAW always. I prefer Photomatix & Dynamic photo HDR I am at a toss up so I use both which ever end result looks to please me then that's the one I post. I normally shoot using 3 exposures at AEB2.0 but when I plug into the eeepc and use nkremote I sometimes will shoot up to 6 exposures. Normally I just shoot what catches my view I don't really say hey this angle or that angle shot etc..


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 28, 2010)

No, i do not have preferred subjects.  But there are things to look for.  For example, i make sure that there really is such a wide range of light levels that i NEED the hdr; alot of people misuse it for the "hdr look."

Also depends.  Normally, i auto bracked 5 exposures with 1 EV step.  (-2, -1, 0, 1, 2).  I can use up to nine though.  

This depends on whether or not my subject is stationary or moving(trees in the wind).  Sometimes, i will take one raw, convert it into my 5 images using raw-editing software, and then hdr that.  IF my subject is statoinary, i will use 5 auto-bracketed shots.

I have only used photomatix and cs3, and photomatix is worlds better than the cs3 version. 


Note: Apparently, using one image and turning it into five does not count as hdr, even though it is the same idea.  I was told that it is called tonemapping.  Same thing. 

Haha, and goodluck!


----------



## Brick (Apr 28, 2010)

Do you have preferred subjects?  Sunrises/Sunsets, Architecture, nature, anything when there are good clouds in the sky
Do you have a specific amount of exposures you use? D90 only does 3, so that's what I use
Do you always use RAW or JPEG? RAW+JPEG.  I prefer to use 3 JPEG's, but if something moves I have the RAW as backup
Do you have preferred software? Photomatix


----------



## mdtusz (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been told by some people that the best results (in their opinion) come from 5 exposures compiled to the HDR in photoshop, then tone mapped in photomatix. I don't have enough experience with HDR to give my opinion on this, but it seems to work for me pretty well so far.


----------



## lopez (May 3, 2010)

I have the Nikon D60. This does not have bracketing, so am I best off going to aperture priotiry mode  and taking my pictures ? And does it matter if the apateure changes  between the shots ?Any other advice for the d60 when taking hdr images ?


----------



## ann (May 3, 2010)

it does matter if you change fstop as the dof will change. one uses aperture priorty to allow the shutter speed to change if necessary.

you could use manual metering and just bracket without  taking your eye away from the view finder, using the scale at the bottom of the finder.


----------



## Brick (May 3, 2010)

lopez said:


> I have the Nikon D60. This does not have bracketing, so am I best off going to aperture priotiry mode  and taking my pictures ? And does it matter if the apateure changes  between the shots ?Any other advice for the d60 when taking hdr images ?



Yes, I would shoot in aperture priority mode.  It probably doesn't make a huge difference (I've done HDR from a point and shoot with decent success) but since you've got the option I'd use it.

I would also recommend always shooting in raw+jpeg.  Since you'll have to manually adjust the shutter speed there's going to be the possibility that you'll move the camera between shots.  If you've got the RAW you can at least make a pseudo-hdr.


----------



## kgala0405 (May 5, 2010)

Below are a few links that will take you to sites that have HDR tutorials.  Enjoy! 
http://www.stuckincustoms.com/hdr-tutorial/
http://www.vanilladays.com/hdr-guide/
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/hdr.shtml
http://www.backingwinds.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-create-professional-hdr-images.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cleever/255026221/
http://www.flickr.com/groups/l4/discuss/72157594241560739/
http://range.wordpress.com/2006/07/15/modern-hdr-photography-a-how-to-or-saturday-morning-relaxation/
http://www.naturescapes.net/072006/rh0706_1.htm
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/high-dynamic-range.htm
http://hdr101.com/hdr-tutorial.html


----------



## gregg_UCT (May 7, 2010)

alasdairiain:

We have some helpful tutorials on our site for HDR processing: http://www.unifiedcolor.com/tutorials

You can also download our HDR PhotoStudio software for a free 30-day trial: Download HDR PhotoStudio

Let me know if you have any questions. Happy to help.

- Gregg


----------

